# Portal! Portal! Portal!



## The Groke (Oct 20, 2007)

Utterly, completely brilliant.


Lets hear it for the Weighted Companion Cube.


----------



## fishfinger (Oct 20, 2007)

And the cake


----------



## The Groke (Oct 20, 2007)

The Cake Is A Lie!



I thought there would be more portal fans present than just you and me FF.


Crispy would love it for starters


----------



## 8ball (Oct 20, 2007)

Weighted companion cube plush toys are expected to be in the shops for Christmas.


----------



## fishfinger (Oct 20, 2007)

Well, if you can get plush head crabs, I don't see why not weighted companion cubes too


----------



## The Groke (Oct 21, 2007)

You had better all be playing Portal right now.


----------



## fishfinger (Oct 21, 2007)

I was just playing one of the bonus levels


----------



## lego (Oct 22, 2007)

Portal.

Easily my Goty so far.


----------



## The Groke (Oct 22, 2007)

fishfinger said:
			
		

> I was just playing one of the bonus levels




Get tricky don't they!


Zero Punctuation shows some begrudging and unexpected love for Portal here.


----------



## Rikbikboo (Oct 22, 2007)

i just downloaded it form steam trying it now

had it for months but never tried so here goes


----------



## Crispy (Oct 22, 2007)

Swarfega said:
			
		

> Crispy would love it for starters


I loved it to death and then I loved its still twitching corpse some more just for kicks, all weekend. It is brilliant. A pinnacle of game design. I was so completely not expecting the whole 'other' bit of the game


----------



## golightly (Oct 22, 2007)

Swarfega said:
			
		

> Get tricky don't they!
> 
> 
> Zero Punctuation shows some begrudging and unexpected love for Portal here.



It was not the slightest bit begrudging.  He said, "I can't think of any criticism for it".


----------



## The Groke (Oct 22, 2007)

golightly said:
			
		

> It was not the slightest bit begrudging.  He said, "I can't think of any criticism for it".




I meant in as much as he was irked by his own gushing praise for the thing which is rather unlike him.....


----------



## cybertect (Oct 22, 2007)

Portals are _so_ 1998


----------



## The Groke (Oct 22, 2007)

Crispy said:
			
		

> I loved it to death and then I loved its still twitching corpse some more just for kicks, all weekend. It is brilliant. A pinnacle of game design. I was so completely not expecting the whole 'other' bit of the game




yay!


I also much enjoyed the "endgame" and was also not expecting it.....


The other thing I was not expecting was how much the game actually made me lol - for real.


 


This was a triumph
I’m making a note here
HUGE SUCCESS!
It’s hard to overstate
my satisfaction
Aperature science
We do what we must
because we can
for the good of all of us
except the ones who are dead

But there's no sense crying
Over every mistake
You just keep on trying
Till you run out of cake
And the science gets done
And you make a neat gun
For the people who are
Still alive

I’m not even angry
I’m being so sincere right now
Even though you broke my heart
And killed me
And tore me to pieces
And threw every piece into a fire
As they burned it hurt because
I was so happy for you!
Now these points of data
Make a beautiful line
And we’re out of beta
We’re releasing on time
So I’m glad I got burned
Think of all the things we learned
For the people who are
Still alive

Go ahead and leave me
I think I prefer to stay inside
Maybe you’ll find someone else
To help you
Maybe Black Mesa
That was a joke, ha ha, fat chance
Anyway, this cake is great
It’s so delicious and moist
Look at me still talking
when there’s science to do
When I look out there
It makes me glad I’m not you
I’ve experiments to run
There is research to be done
For the people who are
still alive

And believe me I am
still alive
I’m doing science and I’m
still alive
I feel fantastic and I’m
still alive
While you’re dying I’ll be
still alive
And when you’re dead I will be
still alive
Still alive
Still alive


----------



## Crispy (Oct 22, 2007)

target aquired
where did you go?
put me down!
aaaaah!
I don't blame you


----------



## Rikbikboo (Oct 22, 2007)

mad. i am stuck in the second or third room and i have the gun but cant seem to get up onto the ledge that will let me out. perplexed my brain so i am going for a bath and then to work cya


----------



## Crispy (Oct 22, 2007)

I wouldn't read this thread, cos we're all talking about the endgame and the story. Seriously, don't come back here till you've finished it 

Oh, and remember that the portals work both ways - in and out, and that you may have to make a portal before you go to where the other end is.


----------



## Rikbikboo (Oct 22, 2007)

you may have to make a portal before you go to where the other end is??????

erm.. yeah ok..... run that by me again LOL

got to go to work but i can see how it is quite mind numbingly fun

have a good evening all.

and call your local dominos for a pizza 


ask for the new ciabatta base its mmmmmmmmmmmmtasty


----------



## fishfinger (Oct 22, 2007)

I can't get the end song out of my head


----------



## The Groke (Oct 23, 2007)

Crispy said:
			
		

> target aquired
> where did you go?
> put me down!
> aaaaah!
> I don't blame you




 


Did you play through Episode 2 yet as well?


----------



## Crispy (Oct 23, 2007)

Yes I did. Fantastic stuff also. Although after playing lots of halo, the enemies in HL2 just aren't so much fun to fight. They mostly stand still while you fill them with lead. Even the exciting new enemies - the hunters - are basically bullet sponges. There's not much you can do in the way of tactics.

The final section was completely insane though. So much going on, and bringing down each strider really felt like a battle won. Had my heart pumping for sure.


----------



## apie2004 (Oct 24, 2007)

I liked the companion cube



> If the cube offers you advice ignore it.



I dont think i've ever laughed so much while playing a game


----------



## dogmatique (Oct 26, 2007)

http://www.weebls-stuff.com/wab/cube/


----------



## apie2004 (Oct 26, 2007)

Completed it today, what a fun game


----------



## fishfinger (Oct 26, 2007)

dogmatique said:
			
		

> http://www.weebls-stuff.com/wab/cube/



"I'm doing science with my arse"


----------



## adsr (Oct 28, 2007)

This has got to be the best game ever.

Did Valve just suddenly take a fist full of drugs when they created this game?


----------



## Structaural (Oct 28, 2007)

Sorry  missed this thread - was playing portal, on end boss now - seems a bit quick, hopefully they'll make more levels at a later date. Brilliant idea though, best new concept I've seen in ages.


----------



## Sunray (Oct 28, 2007)

Its a great game but its a bit easy, I did the entire game in the 1st sitting, including 3 advanced. I like the concept, although the feel of the game is mercilessly ripped from Cube.  Not sure if they can make it into more than it is without making it impossible.


----------



## Structaural (Oct 28, 2007)

Just killed the boss which wasn't too hard - I pretty much finished the main game yesterday. The advanced rooms seem better but it would be interesting to take the concept further (add the portal gun to HL3


----------



## A Dashing Blade (Oct 28, 2007)

Awesome game (for sure a bit easy tho) but looks like the start of a franchise that'll run and run. 
Rarely have so many jaws hit the floor a Blade Mansions 
Loved the end music


----------



## jcsd (Oct 28, 2007)

Brilliant game, probably one of the best endings I've ever seen.

It is a bit easy/short (only took about 3 or 4 hrs to compelte from buying the game), not a major criticism though a sit was part of a 5 game bundle, plus the advanced levels and challenges provide an extra challenge (I've got all the advanced mode awards, now just started the challenges).


----------



## jcsd (Oct 28, 2007)

Just read apparently a weighted companion cube toy is going to be released this year. Hopefully they'll put a few more test chambers on XBL too.


----------



## jargs (Oct 28, 2007)

check out http://aperturescience.com/ 

type login then username: cjohnson then password: tier 3

Then you can type:
notes
thecakeisalie


----------



## miscellanist (Oct 29, 2007)

You can also type "apply".


----------



## Sunray (Oct 29, 2007)

jcsd said:
			
		

> Just read apparently a weighted companion cube toy is going to be released this year. Hopefully they'll put a few more test chambers on XBL too.



I await the portal gun to being released.  That has to be a bit more fun than a cube.


----------



## Structaural (Nov 11, 2007)

Flash fan version here (it's not too bad):

http://portal.wecreatestuff.com/


----------



## dlx1 (Dec 1, 2007)

there TF2 T-Shirt too


----------



## May Kasahara (Dec 2, 2007)

I'm watching, not playing (am wankhands at computer games) but this is totally twisting my brain out  Wonderful sound design and deadpan voiceovers.


----------



## Psychonaut (Dec 2, 2007)

i really wish i hadnt watched that youtube walkthrough* - felt like id spoiled the whole game. 
*getting the box on level 18

Now i *will* try and finish it on my own (however long it takes) to see this amazing endgame your all talking about!


----------



## Structaural (Dec 3, 2007)

That Peggle Extreme demo has the female robot voice from Portal now and again. You know, if you were missing her or something..

(That Peggle is irritaitingly addictive too, like an evil tetris).


----------



## MadDruminFerret (Dec 6, 2007)

fishfinger said:
			
		

> I can't get the end song out of my head



I just downnloaded it on limewire


----------



## fishfinger (Dec 6, 2007)

You could have just extracted it from the game files with GCFScape


----------



## MadDruminFerret (Dec 7, 2007)

well LAR DEE DAR 

awesome game anyway... everyone seems to agree its one of the funniest theyve ever played... not bad for a puzzle game. Those little shooty turret things had me grinning like an idiot xD


----------



## FridgeMagnet (Dec 7, 2007)

Oh wow. I downloaded it at lunchtime, and I've only just stopped playing it. (Because I finished it, and now have cake.)

I totally forgot I had Steam - I only recently set up my PC again for the few occasions I need it. The consequence of this was that I have done _no work at all_ today and now have a terrible urge to buy Bioshock.

Is there a list somewhere of all the things the computer says? I didn't actually want to finish the endgame too quickly, just so that I could listen to them all. You're not even a full-time employee!


----------



## Crispy (Dec 7, 2007)

http://en.wikiquote.org/wiki/Portal
"There was even going to be a party for you. A big party that all your friends were invited to. I invited your best friend the companion cube. Of course, he couldn't come because you murdered him. All your other friends couldn't come either because you don't have any other friends because of how unlikable you are. Unlikable, it says so here in your personnel file: Unlikable. Liked by no one. A bitter, unlikable loner whose passing shall not be mourned. SHALL. NOT. BE. MOURNED. That's exactly what it says. Very formal. Very official. It also says you're adopted, so that's funny too."

The individual sound files are out there. gimme a sec


----------



## FridgeMagnet (Dec 7, 2007)

I must have missed this one:


> "Look - we're both stuck in this place. I'll use lasers to inscribe a line down the center of the facility, and one half will be where you live, and I'll live in the other half. We won't have to try to kill each other or even talk if we don't feel like it."


----------



## Structaural (Dec 7, 2007)

the video:

http://www.vgcats.com/comics/extras/stillalive.php


----------



## Stigmata (Dec 13, 2007)

Structaural said:
			
		

> Flash fan version here (it's not too bad):
> 
> http://portal.wecreatestuff.com/



Hooray, finally finished it.


----------



## The Groke (Dec 23, 2007)

Christmas wishes from Aperture Science


----------



## Structaural (Dec 27, 2007)

Swarfega said:
			
		

> Christmas wishes from Aperture Science





and Lego portal (from Digg):


----------



## May Kasahara (Dec 30, 2007)

Aaargh, Mr K is stuck and it's driving me mad. Any handy hints? He's just gone past the eye on a stalk that says 'I'm going to kill you now' and sights along a line, then shoots; he got it to break the glass and get through to the air vent where there's another one of those 'THIS WAY' message on the wall (the message is smeared), and the vent leads into a vertical airshaft with a big fan pointing up. None of the walls or anything are portalable. What are you supposed to do here?


----------



## The Groke (Dec 30, 2007)

IIRR, you need to set up portals so that the eyeball/rocket shoots the clear delivery tube above your head which breaks and deposits a companion cube you can stand on to get up.


----------



## May Kasahara (Dec 30, 2007)

Wicked, cheers mate! Although true to form, after puzzling over it for several days, he worked this out for himself within minutes of me posting this request


----------



## The Groke (Dec 31, 2007)

May Kasahara said:
			
		

> Wicked, cheers mate! Although true to form, after puzzling over it for several days, he worked this out for himself within minutes of me posting this request




I presume he has now romped his way to the awesome and immensely amusing finale then?


I *heart* the end song.


----------



## dlx1 (Jan 5, 2008)

Found from other website, Make your oun cube of love


----------



## Firky (Jan 5, 2008)

I did all of the levels in less than an hour, I am usually really shit at puzzles but I found this one dead easy.


----------



## Elvis Parsley (Jan 5, 2008)

Swarfega said:
			
		

> IIRR, you need to set up portals so that the eyeball/rocket shoots the clear delivery tube above your head which breaks and deposits a companion cube you can stand on to get up.


i got stuck there for a bit. tried blowing a hole as you suggested, but must have got the exit portal a bit wrong as nothing happened. in the end i resorted to nipping back into the rocket machine room and nicking loads of computers/x-box things and stacking them up instead of using the cube.

it felt completely wrong all the way, but it worked


----------



## Crispy (Jan 6, 2008)

Elvis Parsley said:
			
		

> i got stuck there for a bit. tried blowing a hole as you suggested, but must have got the exit portal a bit wrong as nothing happened. in the end i resorted to nipping back into the rocket machine room and nicking loads of computers/x-box things and stacking them up instead of using the cube.
> 
> it felt completely wrong all the way, but it worked


If you play through with the developer commentary on, I think they said that lots of playtesters didn't find the 'right' solution, but they left it as is, as either way of doing it is satisfying to the player.


----------



## The Groke (Jan 6, 2008)

I want moar!.

I wish there were user created downloadable levels for the XBox


----------



## May Kasahara (Jan 6, 2008)

Swarfega said:
			
		

> I presume he has now romped his way to the awesome and immensely amusing finale then?
> 
> 
> I *heart* the end song.



Haha, yes, he finished it today  What a brilliant game!


----------



## The Groke (Jan 8, 2008)

I just ordered myself two Portal T-Shirts; A "The Cake is A Lie" one and a "Weighted Companion Cube" one.


----------



## Elvis Parsley (Jan 8, 2008)

i was thinking of getting a tshirt with this on







more here


----------



## Structaural (Mar 2, 2008)




----------



## Elvis Parsley (Mar 2, 2008)

nice


----------



## fogbat (Mar 7, 2008)

Structaural said:


> the video:
> 
> http://www.vgcats.com/comics/extras/stillalive.php



I've had that bloody song stuck in my head non-stop for nearly a week.  Quite by far the most powerful earworm I've ever experienced.


----------



## Structaural (Mar 10, 2008)




----------



## FridgeMagnet (Mar 10, 2008)

Posted this on the lolcats thread, but if this thread is being bumped, then it might as well go here too....


----------



## dweller (Apr 4, 2008)

I'm totally bouncing up and down in my head after playing level 18.

This game has been fuckin awesome!!!


----------



## Shippou-Sensei (Apr 5, 2008)

i do love portal 

i must say i did have to cheat at one point...  my  reflexes ain't what they used to be and you need quite sharp timing on some bits 

still havn't finished  it...  i keep taking long breaks....  plus  i do like  playing about


----------



## dweller (Apr 5, 2008)

I'm now playing HL2 for the first time, 
I love being behind the times, 

just did Burnout 3 on the old xbox a couple of weeks back. 

Old games are still good games, just cheaper...


----------



## The Groke (Apr 5, 2008)

fogbat said:


> I've had that bloody song stuck in my head non-stop for nearly a week.  Quite by far the most powerful earworm I've ever experienced.



Class tune. Killer key changes.


----------



## Structaural (Apr 11, 2008)

Surreal remix of song and mixup with WoW:

http://www.wegame.com/watch/The_Device_Has_Been_Modified/


----------



## alsoknownas (Apr 30, 2008)

Right then.  What are 'advanced levels'?


----------



## Crispy (Apr 30, 2008)

alsoknownas said:


> Right then.  What are 'advanced levels'?


Once you've completed the game, it unlocks a selection of levels 1-18 but with modifications to the materials (eg, the floor is all acid, and there's much more 'hard' metal) to make them much harder.


----------



## alsoknownas (Apr 30, 2008)

I see.  But I completed the game (Xbox 360) and all the menus etc. seem the same.  Do I just start a new game? Or is it PC only?


----------



## ChrisC (Apr 30, 2008)

*Someone explain to me what Portal is?*

I have bought The Orange Box and it comes on that. I have it installed, but not bothered with it. Been playing Half Life 2 related stuff.

What's the fuss about am I missing something wonderful here?


----------



## dlx1 (Apr 30, 2008)

> I missing something wonderful here?


O yes. Have a look at Youtube (Portal)


----------



## Crispy (Apr 30, 2008)

dlx1 said:


> O yes. Have a look at Youtube (Portal)


No! Don't, that might spoil things.

It's great, Chris. A mixture of tight, innovative puzzling and some of the best writing and dark humour in videogames. Short and sweet. It's a masterpiece, IMO. Play it now.


----------



## alsoknownas (Apr 30, 2008)

ChrisC said:


> I have bought The Orange Box and it comes on that. I have it installed, but not bothered with it. Been playing Half Life 2 related stuff.
> 
> What's the fuss about am I missing something wonderful here?


Yes.  I'd go so far as to say it's one of the very best games I've ever played.
Do not look at any Youtube stuff.


----------



## Structaural (May 5, 2008)

Just had to resinstall my windows partition (and put it a better GPU) so had to reinstall all my Steam games - started Portal from scratch again. What fun!


----------



## dlx1 (May 5, 2008)

I didn't mean at walkthroo!


----------



## poului (May 28, 2008)

*xdftk8lih*

Completed it all in one go yesterday and was so nauseous that I actually threw up an hour later.




Worth it.


----------



## Mooncat (Jun 19, 2008)

Just finished Portal and Episode 2 this morning.  Dunno what to do with myself now... Suppose I could... Enjoy the sunshine... or something


----------



## The Groke (Jun 20, 2008)

The Sunshine is a lie.


----------



## dlx1 (Nov 13, 2008)

http://www.xbox.com/en-GB/games/p/portalxboxlivearcade/

Release Date: 22/10/2008

Video 

see the qube droped on the white thing (Name unknow) - edit I found out the name they called FridgeMagnets


----------



## dweller (Nov 14, 2008)

http://www.portalprelude.com/

haven't tried this but a bunch of very pro looking free maps for portal put together as a mod


----------



## dervish (Nov 14, 2008)

I'm so loving this game at the moment, 

Has to be the best game I've played all year.

Downloading prelude now..


----------



## Crispy (Nov 15, 2008)

what kept you?!


----------



## dervish (Nov 15, 2008)

Don't play games much, only discovered this cos I was looking for some new games for the laptop. Was really looking for a low impact simulation or stragy game, something I can play when it gets boring at work but I don't think I'd get any work done with this.


----------



## Structaural (Feb 23, 2009)

Spoiler:

 - this is an easter egg for those who've finished it.


----------



## Mooncat (Feb 24, 2009)

I do wonder how people find these things out? 



and I've got that fucking song stuck in my head again!


----------



## _float_ (Feb 25, 2009)

*Portal is a brilliant game*

I've just played this through (on PC), pretty much in one sitting as it was so good. It's also available on XBox360 and PS3.

For anyone who doesn't know, the game involves getting the player's character (and other objects) from the start to the end of each 'obstacle course' level using a "Portal Gun" which can shoot at surfaces to create two ends of a 'portal' which teleports you and other objects objects.







 (<< they work like this)

The game is really funny - you are instructed by a demented computer called GLaDOS, and that plus lots of little details had me laughing all the way through. 






Anyway - not a new game, but I just wanted to share the goodness with anyone who hasn't played it yet.


----------



## yield (Feb 25, 2009)

It's in the The Orange Box with Team Fortress 2 and Half-Life 2. 

Keep meaning to pick up a copy. Looks great.


----------



## _float_ (Feb 25, 2009)

You can buy it by itself for £13.99 on STEAM (maybe £10 elsewhere if you are lucky?) but since The Orange Box (Portal + TF2 + HL2 + HL2:Ep1 + HL2:Ep2) is only £16.99 on STEAM (£14.99 elsewhere?) you might as well buy that. If you already have some of these games you are allowed to "gift" them to another STEAM user. (ps you can sign up to STEAM for free)


----------



## DotCommunist (Feb 25, 2009)

http://www.flashportal.com/games/portal:_the_flash_version.html


^^
flash version


----------



## _float_ (Feb 25, 2009)

yield said:


> Keep meaning to pick up a copy. Looks great.


I was in that position for ages but kept playing other stuff...

...my advice: go and purchase + play Portal immediately!

It is a short game, but so very, very good on a number of levels.

I found it really refreshing.

Just to say that over the last two months I have played Fallout 3, Mirror's Edge, Far Cry 2 (not finished), Company of Heroes: Opposing Fronts, a bit of STALKER, HL2:Ep1 and half of NWN2...

...and I can honestly say that Portal was the most fun, funniest, most refreshing ... "best" of the lot. Some people might argue the toss about it being "the best" due to it being short, and maybe it could do with more and harder 'levels', but as a gaming experience it was just great. It doesn't take itself too seriously, it doesn't suffer from being "overdesigned". 

There are a lot of little touches - just to name one: the way it manages to save the game and restart in exactly the right place makes the play-through very smooth - I didn't have that 'here we go again' feeling at any point.


----------



## _float_ (Feb 25, 2009)

"The weighted companion cube will not threaten to stab you and cannot, in fact, talk. If the weighted companion cube does talk, the Enrichment Centre urges you to disregard its advice."


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Feb 25, 2009)

At the risk of being out of step with popular opinion...Portal bored me. Played a few levels and was jut like 'meh' and haven't gone back to it...


----------



## Crispy (Feb 25, 2009)

Kid_Eternity said:


> At the risk of being out of step with popular opinion...Portal bored me. Played a few levels and was jut like 'meh' and haven't gone back to it...


Dude, you have to finish it. It's really quite important that you play to the end, unless you've had the end spoiled for you in which case it's still worth doing, it just won't be as fun


----------



## fen_boy (Feb 25, 2009)

Kid_Eternity said:


> At the risk of being out of step with popular opinion...Portal bored me. Played a few levels and was jut like 'meh' and haven't gone back to it...



Your opinion cannot be trusted, first Resi 4 now this.


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Feb 25, 2009)

fen_boy said:


> Your opinion cannot be trusted, first Resi 4 now this.



I am a man against many, much like those characters in Resi I fight the Zombie horde of gamers with no discernible voice of their own.


----------



## _float_ (Feb 26, 2009)

Kid_Eternity said:


> At the risk of being out of step with popular opinion...Portal bored me. Played a few levels and was jut like 'meh' and haven't gone back to it...


It's true that it isn't an "adrenaline" game. Also the first X number of levels (depending on fast you pick stuff up) are just there to introduce various puzzle-solving concepts. I'd imagine most people get through the first 10 to 12 levels very quickly. Also there is a lot more than the 19 levels, as at that point the game goes off in another direction. Luckily for anyone who does like blowing stuff up The Orange Box contains plenty of that as well.


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Feb 26, 2009)

_float_ said:


> It's true that it isn't an "adrenaline" game. Also the first X number of levels (depending on fast you pick stuff up) are just there to introduce various puzzle-solving concepts. I'd imagine most people get through the first 10 to 12 levels very quickly. Also there is a lot more than the 19 levels, as at that point the game goes off in another direction. Luckily for anyone who does like blowing stuff up The Orange Box contains plenty of that as well.



It wasn't that just found it too easy....puzzles in video games are rarely that taxing in my experience...


----------



## The Boy (Jun 26, 2010)

Downloaded this from Xbox live ages ago but never really bothered getting much further than the demo levels.  Completed it the other day in (more or less) one sitting.  Fucking loved it!

Think it was about the right level of difficulty for me.  Loved the humour, too.  And the end, obv.


----------



## Crispy (Jun 26, 2010)

Did you finish it then KE?


----------



## Santino (Jun 28, 2010)

I'm playing this and stuck on the level with drones shooting at me. I'm stuck because inanimate objects keep sinking into the floor and vanishing. Is this a bug or part of the game?


----------



## Crispy (Jun 28, 2010)

Santino said:


> I'm playing this and stuck on the level with drones shooting at me. I'm stuck because inanimate objects keep sinking into the floor and vanishing. Is this a bug or part of the game?


Unless you put a portal under them, then no - objects should not be "sinking" through the floor.


----------



## FridgeMagnet (Jun 28, 2010)

I think that level has acid on the floor. Or something.


----------



## Crispy (Jun 28, 2010)

The first level with turrets doesn't have acid floor


----------



## Santino (Jun 28, 2010)

It did lead to me inventing a brilliant new way to get rid of a turret though.


----------



## Santino (Jun 29, 2010)

I've been down here so long... I just want to go home now...


----------



## FridgeMagnet (Jun 29, 2010)

Crispy said:


> The first level with turrets doesn't have acid floor



He didn't say the first one!

there is one though I think, near the end


----------



## FridgeMagnet (Jun 29, 2010)

Santino said:


> I've been down here so long... I just want to go home now...



The end of Portal is almost better than the whole of the rest of the game.


----------



## Santino (Jun 29, 2010)

I've just gone past the huge arena full of turrets and then got killed by the other turrets nearby. How much longer have I got?


----------



## The Boy (Jun 29, 2010)

Santino said:


> I've just gone past the huge arena full of turrets and then got killed by the other turrets nearby. How much longer have I got?



You're pretty near the end, I think.  Well worth sticking with.


----------



## Santino (Jun 29, 2010)

That was pretty good, I guess.


----------



## kabbes (Jun 29, 2010)

One of my very favourites, in fact.

I think that it helps to think of the game as being an extended tutorial for the last few levels, mind.


----------



## Santino (Jun 29, 2010)

It would be excellent to combine the basic idea with actually having a weapon and killing stuff.


----------



## al (Jul 2, 2010)

portal 2...


http://kotaku.com/5577907/portal-2s-new-gel-gives-you-that-wet-look

  (1/5)


----------



## feyr (Aug 19, 2010)

i'm stuck in the second part of chamber 15 and its driving me insane 

i guess i am meant to shoot a portal in to the sticking out bit of wall, then another in the floor then jump through it then back in to the floor portal to propell over the barrier but i keep landing short 

am playing on pc, if that makes any difference


----------



## Santino (Aug 19, 2010)

feyr said:


> i'm stuck in the second part of chamber 15 and its driving me insane
> 
> i guess i am meant to shoot a portal in to the sticking out bit of wall, then another in the floor then jump through it then back in to the floor portal to propell over the barrier but i keep landing short
> 
> am playing on pc, if that makes any difference



You can try shooting a new portal directly beneath you as you land. I.e: shoot the orange in the wall. Shoot blue in the floor and jump in it. Just before you hit the ground, shoot the blue portal into the floor beneath you, and you'll have extra momentum when you fly out of the wall.


----------



## Crispy (Aug 19, 2010)

yep, remember you don' thave to be standing still to fire the portal gun.


----------



## feyr (Aug 19, 2010)

have been trying to fire as i fall but have been aimin on the checkered bit as opposed to the solid bit you can shoot portals into. but i always land on the solid bit. the firdt 14 levels took me just over an hour. the other 3 hours of play have been spend on this sodding bit


----------



## debaser (Aug 19, 2010)

feyr said:


> have been trying to fire as i fall but have been aimin on the checkered bit as opposed to the solid bit you can shoot portals into. but i always land on the solid bit. the firdt 14 levels took me just over an hour. the other 3 hours of play have been spend on this sodding bit


 
Best way to do it is to shoot the floor just before you hit rather than shooting mid air then trying to manoeuvre into the portal. Shoot the moment before you hit and you should go through no problem, not as hard as it sounds.

Edit - oh wait.. just read your post. Dunno then, you tube a solution if your really stuck.


----------



## Crispy (Aug 19, 2010)

http://www.portalmaps.net/walkthroughs.php?file=Test Chamber 15


----------



## feyr (Aug 19, 2010)

from the walkthrough " Place blue portal on checkerboard tiled flooring below. Jump through blue portal. As you come out of the orange portal aim for the blue portal and enter it a second time. This will take you across the barrier."

this is what i have been trying to do but cant reach the blue portal after jumping through the orange portal. its driving me crazy


----------



## Crispy (Aug 19, 2010)

youtube it then


----------



## Santino (Aug 19, 2010)

Try setting your orange portal a bit lower? Or higher.


----------



## Crispy (Aug 19, 2010)

oh!

I remember this one

there's a little room to the side, with a pit in it. you fall down the pit in order to get enough speed up to come out of the high portal fast enough to clear the barrier


careful not to get carried away with youtube on this, as it will almost certainly spoil the game for you


----------



## debaser (Aug 19, 2010)

You weren't thinking with portals! Speedy thing goes in, speedy things comes out.


----------



## Shippou-Sensei (Aug 19, 2010)

that one was the first level that bugged me

as it wasn't about logic but reaction time... and  i'm a bit slow


----------



## feyr (Aug 20, 2010)

due to fact that my laptop has slowly decided to start dying on me, making any game hideously slow and rubbish, i bought portal on the xbox aswell 

just got up to the part i was stuck in and got over the barrier first time, so it think it was just an issue of response times hindered by dying laptop 

my irritating 7 year old has already completed it and keeps singing the credit song at me, and has decided to speak mainly in GlaDos type phrases


----------



## Old Gergl (Aug 20, 2010)

Haven't quite got it when I've had a go, but have enjoyed watching others play it. Very good.

*writes steam on to-do list*


----------



## Ax^ (Aug 23, 2010)

*facepalms*


why did I not buy portal upon its release, one of the best stoner gamers


----------



## The Groke (Aug 29, 2010)

Ax^ said:


> *facepalms*
> 
> 
> why did I not buy portal upon its release, one of the best stoner gamers



One of the best _games_.


----------



## The Groke (Aug 29, 2010)

The sequel is really shaping up too - two-player co-op and the ability to "paint" surfaces with property-changing goo.

I can't fucking wait.


----------



## The Groke (Aug 29, 2010)

Most of the meat of actual gameplay is in the second video - When they start messing with the fields and the gels I confess; I got a little aroused.


----------

